# Need help making radiator covers



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Anyone has ever made nice radiator covers? Any ideas on how to build them? Thanks
Atlantic West, I'm sure you've done a few . I would like to build something like this:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You have a picture to work with, what do you need? Just modify it to the size you need for your radiators.
Ron


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

I was thinking about doing something like that for my baseboard heaters. The ones that you can buy are downright expensive!


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

What's the question? Joinery methods? Depends on your skills and your tools. It's basically a face-frame with boards nailed to the inside of it for slats, and a top screwed on. You can assemble your face frame with biscuits, pocket screws, dowels, or mortise and tenon.


----------



## RemodelMan (Oct 7, 2007)

Figure out a way to secure the cover/cabinet to the wall, in order to prevent the entire cabinet from falling forward should someone sit or stand upon it to operate the window(s) or blinds etc.
I prefer to make a two-part beveled ledger that will accept the mate by lifting the entire cabinet above and down upon it. Just rip a 1" X 3" board at a 22.5 degree angle. Then attach one piece to the botom of the cover flush to the wall side and the other to the wall. This creates a simple matching pair.
This simple joinery method allows for easy removal of the cabinet/cover by lifting it up and off when it's necessary to bleed the radiator.
Secondly, consider leaving slots or a gap between the wall and backside of the radiator especially if it is located in front of a window.


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## creeda (Nov 7, 2007)

help tile shower in basement motar was attatched to concrete block on with slick 2x2 tile on walls how do i get off with out destroying wall


----------



## tyler101 (Oct 29, 2007)

http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/video/0,,20053533,00.html


----------



## rolldodge (Jun 28, 2007)

Just a random thought ... how efficient is using wood opposed to metal? What kind of heat loss are we talking about and will it be noticeable?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

creeda said:


> help tile shower in basement motar was attatched to concrete block on with slick 2x2 tile on walls how do i get off with out destroying wall


Wide flat chisel, safety attire and patience.
Ron


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

rolldodge said:


> Just a random thought ... how efficient is using wood opposed to metal? What kind of heat loss are we talking about and will it be noticeable?


What do you mean by "heat loss"? The material of the cover will have no bearing on how much heat is transferred to the room from the radiator. 

In theory, it could change how FAST the heat is transfered to the room. 

A thin convoluted metal cover would quickly conduct heat to the room air. A wood cover would heat up, absorbing a small amount of heat, and ultimately radiate that heat back into the room when the radiator cycled off. A really heavy metal cover would absorb a lot of heat when the radiator warmed up, so it would take longer for the room to get warm initially, but it would provide heat long after the radiator cycled off. 

But in practical terms (your not going to make a 500 pound iron radiator cover) there's no difference in what materials you use. Just make sure it's vented, and allow for some movement in the wood if that's what you use.


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

Well put Nate.


----------



## RemodelMan (Oct 7, 2007)

creeda said:


> help tile shower in basement motar was attatched to concrete block on with slick 2x2 tile on walls how do i get off with out destroying wall


You might wish to rent a pneumatic tile chiseler if the tiles are mortared on.
Typically, the chiseler is used to loosen stubborn floor tiles. Make sure the chisel has been ground sharp before leaving the shop and ask for an additional chisel while your there.

Lastly, it helps to confine the dust if you spray the wall occasionally during the process.


----------



## rolldodge (Jun 28, 2007)

NateHanson said:


> What do you mean by "heat loss"? The material of the cover will have no bearing on how much heat is transferred to the room from the radiator.
> 
> In theory, it could change how FAST the heat is transfered to the room.
> 
> ...


Question answered - Thanks Nate. I was just curious to see if wood was less efficient, and if so how much. i didn't imagine there would be a that much of a difference though.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

I used the punched out metal sheet, which comes in many different patterns, set into a wooden face frame. This allows free movement of heat and still makes a very nice cover


----------



## mackem (Nov 16, 2007)

RemodelMan said:


> Figure out a way to secure the cover/cabinet to the wall, in order to prevent the entire cabinet from falling forward should someone sit or stand upon it to operate the window(s) or blinds etc.
> I prefer to make a two-part beveled ledger that will accept the mate by lifting the entire cabinet above and down upon it. Just rip a 1" X 3" board at a 22.5 degree angle. Then attach one piece to the botom of the cover flush to the wall side and the other to the wall. This creates a simple matching pair.
> This simple joinery method allows for easy removal of the cabinet/cover by lifting it up and off when it's necessary to bleed the radiator.
> Secondly, consider leaving slots or a gap between the wall and backside of the radiator especially if it is located in front of a window.


This method of fixing is called a "French Cleat". :thumbsup:


----------



## Mindaugas (Apr 8, 2011)

*Wood Baseboard Radiator Covers*

If you look at the ugly steel covers it seems that there is a reason for their configuration. There is an opening at the bottom and an opening at the top. This allows for convection, and therefore a more rapid exchange of heat from the water/pipe to the air. They make taller covers for drafty rooms -i guess it is for more convection. Unless someone throws out a better idea, I am going to make wood covers that mimic the taller steel design because we have a drafty room to heat.


----------

